
Google Plus: Is This the Social Tool Schools Have Been Waiting For? - apievangelist
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_plus_education.php#.ThC16wgGQZR.hackernews
======
ColinWright
Earlier submission: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2724140>

